# Vail Pass Pics and POV 4-4-2011



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It was a good Hooky day. Got out with a regular partner YC and a good friend who is moving back with his wife and kid to Rhode Island. The move came kind of quick and he was just starting to get into this backcountry thing. So we played hooky to get one more day.






YC Shcralped it.
























Got the big air of the day and stomped it.
























Not everything went as planned...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Devan enjoyed some deep on his last ski day in Colorado.

































No complaints there. Love hooky days...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Really goood runs man! Mellow and relaxed...loved it!


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Great pics. Definitely looks like you had a good day. What's that song on your YouTube video?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's G Love (With Special Sauce I believe) and the song is Blues Music. Dude has put out some great tunes over the years.


----------



## sketcheroo (Dec 29, 2010)

I am so jealous


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

wish I could have made it out there this witner, Ill be there guaranteed next year


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

the weather looks perfect. i dont get how you hike through snow, i'm out of breath after 20 feet.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Not everything went as planned...


You sure are good at capturing people in their least flattering moments. You got one of me that looked almost identical. LOL!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like good times. That song really set the tone in your video, I dig it. :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

jeri534 said:


> wish I could have made it out there this witner, Ill be there guaranteed next year


Yeah dude, I need to hook up with both you and Snowvols. I had such a busy middle of winter that I just couldn't squeeze SLC into it much to my chagrin. Such killer terrain out there and it'd be rad to tour with you guys. Next season. Maybe we can swap weekends or maybe just a big road trip. Splitting the interior West...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> You sure are good at capturing people in their least flattering moments. You got one of me that looked almost identical. LOL!


Hey I don't plan on taking pics of people bailing they do it all by themselves! :laugh:

I've got plenty of them taken of me getting hit by sniper fire.

The turtle flop seems to be a popular pose when things to go the way you want them.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Yeah dude, I need to hook up with both you and Snowvols. I had such a busy middle of winter that I just couldn't squeeze SLC into it much to my chagrin. Such killer terrain out there and it'd be rad to tour with you guys. Next season. Maybe we can swap weekends or maybe just a big road trip. Splitting the interior West...


Sounds like a plan. Hopefully next year will be as good as this one has been so far.


----------

